# would you



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

what would you rather do?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

rage1 said:


> what would you rather do?


do farm work?????????? what the heck?????? hunt is my choose %100 without a second thought!!!!!!!! i need to visit the person who said playing on the computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whip2::beat::boxing:


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

none of them, really... what about target practice? I'd pick that any day.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

I am with you armyboy. I would really like to meet that person computer over hunting HECK WHAT WRONG WITH HIM.!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> none of them, really... what about target practice? I'd pick that any day.


ya that or spts


----------



## welschd (Apr 15, 2008)

what am i the only one who likes to hang-out


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i love to hunt but 3-D is the best since we have had a range i shoot every day 20 round course 2 times and every weekend we shoot some where.:darkbeer:


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

welschd said:


> what am i the only one who likes to hang-out


Of course not! LoVe iT!!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

If I can't hunt, I'd gladly just sling arrows at a target... or make more bows and arrows and other fun stuff:wink:.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

wheres the hanging with chicks and taking them hunting?!?!?!?:tongue: seriously gotta be thinking haha


----------



## welschd (Apr 15, 2008)

toyota hanging out always includes chicks.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> wheres the hanging with chicks and taking them hunting?!?!?!?:tongue: seriously gotta be thinking haha


ok that counts

i am always hanging out with chicks 
but my hanging out is 1/2 of tv then shootingno not really when i hang with chicks i just "sit around" and watch movies


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well.. i love to hang out. I hang out with my girlfriend and most times i go hunting she wants to tag along. She enjoys the shoulder rubs in the blind.. shes spoiled!  but hey.. i enjoy it becuz she freaks when she sees a tick or somethin.. gotta love her! ha


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Well.. i love to hang out. I hang out with my girlfriend and most times i go hunting she wants to tag along. She enjoys the shoulder rubs in the blind.. shes spoiled!  but hey.. i enjoy it becuz she freaks when she sees a tick or somethin.. gotta love her! ha


ha ha thats funny...i was listing to the radio a few days ago and the song about fishing and girls comes on( kenny cheseny.... its be around away). i said i got a the perfect solution to this problem.... take the girl fishin!!!! 
about takin your girl hunting.... thats killin 2 birds with one stone!!!!! in the woods and alone with our girl.....CHECK YOU FOR TICKS!!!! :wink:


----------



## welschd (Apr 15, 2008)

your lukey bowhunter500 the closest my girl want to come to hunting is my target recurve


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

thats all fine and dandy. but over in my neck of the woods all of the girls think hunting is mean and just plain wrong. what id give to have a girlfriend that hunts. man id be in love if she shot 3d.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> thats all fine and dandy. but over in my neck of the woods all of the girls think hunting is mean and just plain wrong. what id give to have a girlfriend that hunts. man id be in love if she shot 3d.


thats why i shoot ar-15.... got one thats 13 homeschooled, love the military, loves shooting, and loves hunting.....hell hey!!!!!!!!!:wink::wink::wink: goin ask her to go to the homeschool dance with me next time i see her..... with me luck:wink::wink: ( shes hot to)


----------



## welschd (Apr 15, 2008)

you saved the most important part for last


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

you suck. im just the only country boy in my school i suppose. i mean i could get a country girl but i want my girlfriend to have all her teeth. and looks wouldnt be bad. and you got bout as much luck on that dance as i do shooting a turkey. J/k lol


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> you suck. im just the only country boy in my school i suppose. i mean i could get a country girl but i want my girlfriend to have all her teeth. and looks wouldnt be bad. and you got bout as much luck on that dance as i do shooting a turkey. J/k lol


thats funny about the teeth...... you live in the sticks! thought it wouldn't be hard to find a hot country girl round your parts????? yep i'll get that dance and you'll get that turkey!!!:wink: ( its good to be positive about every thing:wink


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

keep dreaming it takes a speaciel kind of person to fling arrows at long beards.(me) and is your girl blind or something, i mean come on to dance with you. if you shoot like you dace then you probley got to left feet. but to be serious i go to the wrong school for hot country girls i need to start going to south stokes or something..


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> keep dreaming it takes a speaciel kind of person to fling arrows at long beards.(me) and is your girl blind or something, i mean come on to dance with you. if you shoot like you dace then you probley got to left feet. but to be serious i go to the wrong school for hot country girls i need to start going to south stokes or something..


i don't need to be able to dance good to get the girls...i got the package!!!:wink: i don't think she could swim, shoot, and hunt blind.....but i agree about you goin to the wrong school...LOL GO MCJROTC!
i don't need to be able to dance anyway.... only going to do it like 5 times a live!!!!!


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

if you got the package. then i guess im part prince or something. i mean come on.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> if you got the package. then i guess im part prince or something. i mean come on.


I AM PART KING!!!! i am related to the first king of scotland!!!! we both got the package.... i just got the connections:wink: and you??? you got a sucky school!!!!!! PS. if you want some HOT, ******** girls, you get them in GA!:jaw: your be picking up your jaw a lot while your down there...DON'T GO TO THE BEACH!!!!!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, and work on primitive skills. I forgot that one


----------



## bowhunter1347 (May 23, 2007)

farm work hands down, I love milkin cows:darkbeer:


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

toyatacoma said:


> wheres the hanging with chicks and taking them hunting?!?!?!?:tongue: seriously gotta be thinking haha


ha ha i perfecly undertand but like he said any one with comin since would know that involves girls


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

HUNT!!!!!although I won't refuse hangin or farm work


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> thats all fine and dandy. but over in my neck of the woods all of the girls think hunting is mean and just plain wrong. what id give to have a girlfriend that hunts. man id be in love if she shot 3d.


i don't know what i rather do. i love to doing archery, hang out with any of my friends and my bf, and play on the computer. 
hoyttboy ...for me i don't mind hunting because i love meat and i dont really care what animal it came from as long as the meat is good. lol! i've never gone hunting before and i might want to try it later in my life but its depends on what i'm doing. 
armyboy.. good luck with the girl and the dance. i hope she say yes and goes with u and has a great time.
and you guys will get a girl, but when ur not looking for one. it always happens like that. but i wish u guys the best of luck on the girls.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> thats all fine and dandy. but over in my neck of the woods all of the girls think hunting is mean and just plain wrong. what id give to have a girlfriend that hunts. man id be in love if she shot 3d.


hey just to let you now....my girl( hopefully) lives in statesville, so they don't have to be close!!! you can get one from sothern poke!!!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> i don't know what i rather do. i love to doing archery, hang out with any of my friends and my bf, and play on the computer.
> hoyttboy ...for me i don't mind hunting because i love meat and i dont really care what animal it came from as long as the meat is good. lol! i've never gone hunting before and i might want to try it later in my life but its depends on what i'm doing.
> armyboy.. good luck with the girl and the dance. i hope she say yes and goes with u and has a great time.
> and you guys will get a girl, but when ur not looking for one. it always happens like that. but i wish u guys the best of luck on the girls.


thanks, i think your right about finding one when your not looking!! that ALWAYS happens to me... with EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

armyboy said:


> thanks, i think your right about finding one when your not looking!! that ALWAYS happens to me... with EVERYTHING!!!


ur welcome. u just have to be positive about things. i wasnt looking and i got a bf and a best friend on top of it. and just to let u know ur girls dont have to be close but close enough to see each other once in a while. my bf and i live 5 hrs from each other and its hard because we want to be with each other all the time, but cant.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hunt eny day. Hay armyboy im home schooled to and am also looking at a home schooled girl. Have not found out if she likes hunting or if she hates it I will tomoro im going turkey hunting so wish me luck.

P.S good luck at the dance.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Hunt eny day. Hay armyboy im home schooled to and am also looking at a home schooled girl. Have not found out if she likes hunting or if she hates it I will tomoro im going turkey hunting so wish me luck.
> 
> P.S good luck at the dance.


well, good luck. 

I've been home schooled for a few years now (can never remember how long tho), but u just have to be at the right place at the right time. thats kinda how my bf and i meet. we both are home schooled. it's nice to have someone that understands what u do when it comes to being home schooled. 

good luck to u guys armyboy and huntlions_94


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Best of luck to all of you on your romantic adventures. For me, I'm gonna go carve some sticks and sling 'em at stuff. Highschool is highschool. I've seen alot of heavy relationships go south. For me, friends are grand enough.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

armyboy said:


> thats why i shoot ar-15.... got one thats 13 homeschooled, love the military, loves shooting, and loves hunting.....hell hey!!!!!!!!!:wink::wink::wink: goin ask her to go to the homeschool dance with me next time i see her..... with me luck:wink::wink: ( shes hot to)


my girl shoots with me some times. we both shot a 300 yesterday on an 80 at 20 meters with recurve. she is an awsome shot tryn to get her to compete. weve been hunting acouple times se got a nice meat hog awhile back. by the way hott red head beat that jkjk


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Hunt eny day. Hay armyboy im home schooled to and am also looking at a home schooled girl. Have not found out if she likes hunting or if she hates it I will tomoro im going turkey hunting so wish me luck.
> 
> P.S good luck at the dance.


good luck man!! wow there are a lot of homeschooled people on here!!


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...or take a grammar or spelling class? :wink:


----------

